# Disgusting inactivity



## Mokoko Toy (May 10, 2009)

I am not pleased with the complete lack of interest in TCOD by other members. This site is rather low on the pecking order, which is sad, because it has a better board layout and is less prickish than most other Pokemon sites. Do something about this before I piss on everyone's User CP.


----------



## Departure Song (May 10, 2009)

Fuck off.


----------



## Mokoko Toy (May 10, 2009)

Departure Song said:


> Fuck off.


Yours will be the first pissed on


----------



## spaekle (May 10, 2009)

I'm not really even sure what you mean by this. TCoD has a fair amount of activity, especially compared to 99% of other Pokemon forums out there. You're probably going to have to go somewhere like PC or SPPF if tons of activity is what you want, but both of those places... _lol_.


----------



## Butterfree (May 10, 2009)

I have no idea what you're talking about or what you expect us to do about whatever you might be talking about.


----------



## Mokoko Toy (May 10, 2009)

Butterfree said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about or what you expect us to do about whatever you might be talking about.


Well, actually, for a second I thought I was on Aorio Hoshi. It's probably this Minimal Dewgong Style. OH well. Forgive me, master.


----------



## spaekle (May 10, 2009)

...you mentioned TCoD by name in your post? D:


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (May 10, 2009)

...What?
You couldn't possibly have mistaken it for another site if you said "TCoD" in the thread.
Or maybe you should check the links you're clicking.


----------



## Mokoko Toy (May 10, 2009)

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> ...you mentioned TCoD by name in your post? D:


Yeah but I posted something on Aorio but I thought I had posted it on TCOD and I was wondering why I wasn't getting any replies.


----------



## Tailsy (May 10, 2009)

No.


----------

